# White Widow



## Wise Man (Dec 21, 2007)

Let me say this,this plant was harvested 3 weeks early due to mold,but its quality at that,is unreal.

More premature buds,they smelled quite nice,with an under tone of a fruity smell.

First cone.A much more 'blandish'flavour compared to other buds ive tryed(harvested properly) with a slighty harsh exhale too.

No matter,i soon fell into a massive high that knocked me stone cold.I cant imagine how a mature White widow plant would be   

Smell 6/10

Look 8/10

Taste 6/10

High 8/10

No pics sorry


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 21, 2007)

DAMN WM how many strains have you smoked man:huh::rofl:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 21, 2007)

Hahahaha. Dr.Dro,you make me laugh LOL! 

Yeah ive tryed a few,cant wait to try the Mango Sativa,Celtic Stone,Passion Fruit-White Widow..Skunk#1,Shiskaberry,2 more JTR phenos,mango pheno and a haze pheno to name a few..

Not to brag of course..


----------



## deeeeeed (Aug 1, 2008)

This is what I'm growing, right now.  In about the 5th week of flower and I was wondering what to expect.  This helps, a lot...  It isn't getting resiny, yet.  I was a little concerned, but I'm sure it will come.  thanks for the report.


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 9, 2008)

Is white widow a bit more prone to mold then other strains?  I grew some a while back and it got some mold on it as well.  It got powdery mildew during vegetaion and bud mold during harvest. Fortunately the bud mold was small enough that I was able to clip it off the bud and let it cure with out any incident.  It was a good yielder and good high.  I had a pretty ghetto set up (400w HPS in a cabinet I bought from Ikea) had to plants on a hydro setup and got half a pound of buds when dry.  I think the mold was probably due to minimal ventilation.


----------



## AdamSmith (Feb 2, 2011)

I'M A SPAMMER


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 2, 2011)

I smell spam.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 2, 2011)

I smell it too.


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2011)

I think he saw his shadow..  back in his hole for six more weeks


----------

